# need help with test/insulin/hgh cycle?



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

my details (coz i know ppl wil ask)...

age 25, 16stone, about 15%bf, been juicein for 3 YEARS, been doin crusie an blast for 2 years non stop going up to 2.2g a week of combined test/deca/dbol. so wana try something different, iv been readin into the test/slin/gh combo an wanted some one the confirm this stack an details are fine....

Test EN 350 x2 a week

HGH 5 iu per day split in to two 2.5 injects mon-fri

insulin (humulin) 14 iu per day split in to two 7 iu injects everyday

i work 10am till 6pm and go gym at half 8pm and bed at 1am.

so was gona inject 2.5iu hgh/7iu slin at 9am with 50grams of simple suger/60 grams of whey (no fat or complex carb) till about half 10

and then same again at 8pm an gym at 8:30pm and then wat do i have post workout?

can someone plz help me out with this, its the postwork carbs and stuff am not sure about

thanks

jay


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

wo man 2.2g is alot of juice for 2 years

When you thinking on giving it a break


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

no not 2 years on 2.2g, cruise an blast means you basicly do loads of juice for 12 weeks the drop it right down to a low dose (300mg a week) for a few mnths then bang it back up again then drop it againe etc, am only on 700mg per week now coz low on cash.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

25yrs old,

on gear three yrs and 16 stone?

What height are you?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

First off what insulin are you thinking about using?

I would really recommend doing a lot of reading before thinking about slin. Im still in the process of researching myself. But I think your timings would be more like:

2.5iu hgh, wait 30mins (as the slin blunts the effects of GH), slin, shake immediately after (Some say wait 15mins, but Ive read its safer not to wait) Shake should be 10g carb/iu slin (7g high GI eg dextrose, 3g low GI eg oats). Wait an hour, meal or shake.

With the slin you should be checking your BG with a monitor. Been told to do this before your first shake, 30mins post and 1hour post.

And at the time you train I wouldnt say you had enough time before you sleep to take slin. Even Humalog, the fastest acting slin has low's between 2-4hours according to the book Im reading now. Which by the way is a good good if your wanting to educate yourself on these things. Called 'building the perfect beast'. You can download it in a pdf. The doses seem a bit extreme but has some great info!

But like I said Im still learning myself so if anyone see somewhere Im going wrong could you please let me know.

Edit: sorry just read you want to use slin pre-workout. Thats a whole different kettle of fish. Not advised for beginners.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> 25yrs old,
> 
> on gear three yrs and 16 stone?
> 
> What height are you?


5.11, why ?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

dusher said:


> First off what insulin are you thinking about using?
> 
> I would really recommend doing a lot of reading before thinking about slin. Im still in the process of researching myself. But I think your timings would be more like:
> 
> ...


the fastest slin humlog i wanted to use, and i am still reserchin before i start its just realy confusing and technacol. also i dnt go to bed till 1am so if i took slin at 8pm wouldnt that be ok? that book sounds good ill search for it now. also why cant you do slin prework out? i could change the time of injection to 7pm an go gym at 9pm so a 2hr gap.

thanks for info an rply


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

just start 5iu post wo followed by 50g pro 50g carb shake mate, then the same 1-2 hours later.

and go from there. general rule is 10g carbs per 1iu slin used mate.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

tprice said:


> just start 5iu post wo followed by 50g pro 50g carb shake mate, then the same 1-2 hours later.
> 
> and go from there. general rule is 10g carbs per 1iu slin used mate.


thanks mate, should i just take the insulin on training days then (4 days) its just am not home from gym till 10pm an in bed at 1am, but ill give it a go like, tar


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah start off like that.

i shoot 3x daily, 730am noon and 6pm and eat straight after then eat again 2 hours after that.

so you could shoot it in the mornings on your non training days then eat, then eat again 1-2 hours later, following the 10iucarbs per iu slin rule.

(its actually lower than 10g per iu, more like 5/7g but 10iu will see you right mate and stop you going hypo which is a C*NT)


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

ok cool

i eat every 2.30 hours anyway so not much to change there. what carbs do you use then carb powder?

if you jab slin 3 times aday wid just protein an simple carbs that only leaves a few meals left for you to crap 5000cals down ya, or do you lower ya kcals when on slin?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i eat exactly the same on or off mate.

for carbs, i have my shake which has 70g in, i also carry lucozade EVERYWHERE!!!!!! and waxy maize is also simple to mix n neck, with squash. and oats.

then the usual rice etc etc.

depends on your goal, im literally after sheer mass, i dont get fat, so dont worry about my intake, if i do get fat, ill do cardio for a week and ill be a skinny rake again!

just be careful, get your carbs in and take lucozade everywhere


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

tprice said:


> i eat exactly the same on or off mate.
> 
> for carbs, i have my shake which has 70g in, i also carry lucozade EVERYWHERE!!!!!! and waxy maize is also simple to mix n neck, with squash. and oats.
> 
> ...


yeh i dont gain much fat to be honest, do you stay on insulin all the time or do you come off every few months?

thanks


----------

